# Marine Boy P-105



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ayup, you lot!

Here are a couple of pics of my Imai Marine Boy P1 sub. Its an old kit of maybe 14 parts, but lovely box art. I modded and painted mine to to be as close to the painting as I could get. This included removing the wheel arch humps/openings, adding some interior details and decals, etc. Filled in missile launcher holes with epoxy and added nice torp tubes. Extra stencil decals from Gundam sheets. Custom stand from blackbutt timber and bronze rod. Hope you like!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, that's wonderful!
I used to think that thing was so cool when I was a kid.
Actually, I still do.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

OMG I didn't even know they made a model of that that is so cool WHERE CAN I GET ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I never heard of this befoe but that is a nice design.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

These can be found on ebay occasionally--I wish I'd had the moxie to remove the big wheel bumps on mine. There's a smaller version that does not have these and is a bit more "accurate" (as far as a kit based on this kind of cartoon can be) but mine at least came without any clear parts. This was one of my favorite shows as a kid.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Loved that cartoon as a kid. Cool kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind comments!
It is a nice little subject and was fun to do. They do show up on the online auctions or in stores but are generally pretty costly for such a simple kit.

I think it was worth it though.
Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Hey M8T! Thats rather cool* :thumbsup: *NICE WORK!*

What scale is that or better yet what is the length and width?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

fluke said:


> *Hey M8T! Thats rather cool* :thumbsup: *NICE WORK!*
> 
> What scale is that or better yet what is the length and width?


Thanks Fluke! The hull length is 130mm not including nose probe, 62mm wide at the fattest point of the hull. The wings are also retractable, but I like 'em out.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

one word for you... OXIGUM


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hah! i used to watch this show big time as a kid...it started me on a quest of making small yellow boomerangs. I got pretty good at it too...finally got the bommerangs to start returning...no longer a bent yellow stick at that point..
Will
Ps had this model too...on of the SFFM mags has fan made tech drawings done up in it...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't remember the series, but, that is one cool sub! You did a great job capturing the box art.

If interested, I found a site that has the complete series. http://8store.8thman.com/mboy.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I don't remember the series, but, that is one cool sub! You did a great job capturing the box art.
> 
> If interested, I found a site that has the complete series. http://8store.8thman.com/mboy.html


Oooo! 8th Man!!

Too expensive, though.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah that is expensive, especially for DVD-Rs.

No cheap sticky labels though!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great job on that kit! The kit is rather "toy" like, but you made it look like a studio filming model. I loved "Marine Boy" as a kid. I remember making a cardboard boomerang and using Trident as "Oxy-Gum".

..."Pipe down, Piper!"


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

*P-105*

Hi

Wow, like other I never realised there was a kit of this. Great work on it. Loved the show when I was a kid as well. 

Did you buy it in Sydney or off the web? Just wondered. Pity the hobby stores I frequent don't get in kits like this anymore. Hobbyco only gets in Star Wars kits and Gundam etc. Although I did see the Voyager and Seaview model kits there briefly last year.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi there, thank you for the kind words!

I bought this from an ebay seller, TonyinTokyo. I have bought a couple of things from him at different times with no problems.

I did see one of these in Hobby Japan at Box Hill in Melbourne, the guy was asking $100 for it. I couldn't justify that for such a simple and as someone else said, toylike kit.

But with a bit of work it turns out nice and as I said, I love the box art,too!


----------



## Edwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

*The P1*

I was excited to see your post as I have both kits the 1/100 or larger scale more accurate IMAI kit that (darn it) had no transparencies. I was able to make one for the rear compartment but have not yet been able to figure how to make one for the forward compartment.

On the larger kit which seems like 1/72 I was disappointed by the toy aspects that created the unwanted bulges. I was able to fix most of the openings by card and putty but how did you get rid of those bulges?

I was also curious as to your pate pallete. I justed used Testors flat red and white. You look to have done something else.

Also the colors on interior? I am really curious as to what FS colors you decided for the interior?

That was some fine model work you did there. Any additional details of what you did would be appreciated.

The show was a childhood favorite of mine, one of the first I saw in color and I remember if vividly as the first show was something I saw while recovering from a serious fever.
kind regards
Ed:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Love these old kits......I have a few in my stash.Nice job.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicely done! Turning those old 'play models' into something more is quite the task sometimes!

Stupid technical point, the character after the '0' is 'Go', which is used for ship names that are not Japanese (so, USS Enterprise-go. Jupiter 2-go, etc) So, to be technically correct that's called the P1-0 go, or in Western "The P1-0"

Just putting that out there


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Oh yeah...now Thats a memory from the past.Great Job!!!!!


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I remember this show well and I am watching it all over again with my 12 year old son.I love the beautiful restored copies on the GO channel it's a pity it's only a standard digital channel as opposed to full HD.
But it's never looked this good before and I always thought Marine boys skin diving suit was a faded orange aswell as the P1.But now I see it as a true red.One of the reasons is that the old analog Pal system never could reproduce red properly.Not to mention channel 9s faded 16mm prints.
I may scratch build this fairly large scale after Christmas when I have some time to myself.


----------



## Edwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

*P-1*

Hmm my first post here seems to have disappeared. Anyway great job on that kit. I was wondering how you got those bulges off and what your color schemes were? Obviously a red but you seem to have gone gloss where I went flat. And it looks like a combo orange and red? I did SAC bomber green for an interior but it looks like you want gull gray? My source material made it look more like the interior was a medium green?

I have the smaller kit also and while I was able to make a canopy for the back I've not figured out how to do one for the front. I wondered if you have given you are clearly way better at this than I am. 
Cheers
Ed


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

*p-105*



Edwriter said:


> I was excited to see your post as I have both kits the 1/100 or larger scale more accurate IMAI kit that (darn it) had no transparencies. I was able to make one for the rear compartment but have not yet been able to figure how to make one for the forward compartment.
> 
> On the larger kit which seems like 1/72 I was disappointed by the toy aspects that created the unwanted bulges. I was able to fix most of the openings by card and putty but how did you get rid of those bulges?
> 
> ...



Hey Ed I was wondering if you could post the boxtop of the larger p1-105 kit 
That you have. I am having a hard time trying to locate one and I need some
Info to help me search.

Fortress


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Guys, I had not realised that you had brought my old thread back to life, as I was overseas in October last year when you posted.

I appreciate your kind comments, and I will try to answer the questions.

To get rid of the bulges I held my breath, and started in with a razor saw. I filled in the holes with sheet styrene and filler, and recreated the "pancake" shapes towards the rear with epoxy putty. Pretty much the same story for filling the wheel holes underneath. The missile launcher holes in the front were filled with styrene and epoxy putty, the larger missile tubes were a plastic tube inset in each side. The smaller ones were just drilled in.

For paints, it was Tamiya white primer, mask the white bits, then 2 coats of Mitsubishi Cherry Red cos thats what I had in the garage. Interior was mainly Tamiya Metallic Grey with some other colours and decals for detail. I mixed up colours for the crew to match the box art.

I was mainly trying to get it looking something like the teriffic box art that it came with. I used tiny white stencils from Gundam sheets for the markings.
Also, a few weeks ago, my artist/illustrator/amimator friend Warwick helped me complete a nice nameplate to finish it off.
Hope this helps, happy to answer other q's. Thanks again for the support!
Pics attached!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Beautiful work. I managed to score both versions of this--the bigger version had a cracked windshield and the smaller, "accurate" version of course has no clear pieces at all so I remain frustrated in having a presentable model of this subject--it was by far my favorite show when I was a kid and I remember watching it in first-run syndication probably around 1969-1970 and in blazing color...


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

jbond said:


> Beautiful work. I managed to score both versions of this--the bigger version had a cracked windshield and the smaller, "accurate" version of course has no clear pieces at all so I remain frustrated in having a presentable model of this subject--it was by far my favorite show when I was a kid and I remember watching it in first-run syndication probably around 1969-1970 and in blazing color...


Hey Jbond would you happen to have any photos of the large size
Kit both box and model? If so could you please post them.

Fortress


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

The large size box art is what I have posted above, along with my completed model. If you can wait a day I will scan in the model as pictured in the instructions, if it will help you. G


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HqSkY4vtVY&feature=related


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cireskul that's awesome, thank you. Brings back some memories. I noticed today that one of the digital channels here is showing Marine Boy in the mornings as well. Also, I was on the lookout for a nice dolphin figure to add to the base, but have had no luck yet. 

For the member that wanted to see the kit details I am attaching a scan of the instructions front page. It shows the box art, kit pieces and the 'Imai Pro Built OOB model' complete with humps, missile launchers, etc.

Hope this helps, and thanks for the interest. G.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone out there know where i can get one of those marineboy p-105`s jeff


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I got both of mine on ebay--that's the only way to find them I know of. I wish someone would do a garage kit or a repop of both with clear pieces--the small boat is a beautiful little kit but it's impossible to do the windows.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a photo of both the small and larger kits for a side
by side comparison? Pretty sure I have the larger kit.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The large kit is four or five inches long (minus the spike) and the small one is about three inches.


----------



## 60s_TV_Fan (Apr 19, 2010)

*Marine Boy P1*

Hey Daikaiju1, nice Marine Boy P1 model! I loved that series growing up. Never knew there was a model of the P1 submarine. Your model is AWESOME!!!.

I googled the model kit, but couldn't find one except on eBay. How long did it take you to build your model?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you 60s_TV_Fan, funny that this thread keeps bobbing to the surface.

Its a very simple kit that turned out well. I am a very slow modeller so this one took me a few months from initial starting to completion of painting / decaling. I am pretty sure a competent modeler could do one in a weekend if not bogged down with modifications (like I was).

I think a reasonable going rate for this kit is around $50, but I have seen them up to $100, yikes! I bought mine from an ebay seller a few years ago.

Some of my methods/mods are listed on the first page of the thread.

Thanks you for the interest! G


----------



## Edwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine did not come out quite so well but I enjoyed it and modeled it close on the show version. This was a toy so not so accurate but I figured that as with the A4 skyhawk later models might have featured bulges for ECM or other equipment. The additional hole/tubes could be for SLCMs. How did you achieve such a smooth finish removing the bulges, filling in the wheel slots. You are a top modelller


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Good looking little kit. Here is a short Marine Boy clip that includes the red sub. It kinda rides a little tail-heavy when it's on the surface, though. :lol:




Sorry, I didn't realize someone had already posted this. This is a little better quality, though.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

If anyone really wants this kit, it's on eBay right now for $56 Buy It Now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARINE-BOY-P1-O...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e863f6f1

Larry


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That is really sweet! Seeing this build jogged my foggy memory as I looked closely at it. I seem to recall seeing a cartoon of a sub that looked like this back in my long lost childhood days. I'd almost forgotten it but seeing the long spike on the front rekindled the memory! Thanks!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I watched the MB episode where he takes on the Vikings. I was kind of surprised at how "westernized" the animation looked. The character designs and the choice of colors had a Hanna Barbera feel to it. I want a pack of Oxygum!!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Rotwang said:


> I watched the MB episode where he takes on the Vikings. I was kind of surprised at how "westernized" the animation looked. The character designs and the choice of colors had a Hanna Barbera feel to it. I want a pack of Oxygum!!


I read recently, (and I don't know if its true) that Marine Boy was actually an American production animated in Japan. At first it was a short run anime series in Japan but it bombed. The creator looked elsewhere for funding. It began a whole new life, when an American company became interested in the product and funded its production for an American audience. 

This maybe why it "feels" more American. This would also explain a mystery I always had about this series. Why is it so forgotten in Japan? Ive never seen any mention of this title in anime books. There has never been a reboot of the franchise in Japan either. (and they reboot just about everything) I guess it was so insignificant in the history of anime, it must have been virtually forgotten by the Japanese.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

But is it really any more "Westernized" than Speed Racer or Kimba the White Lion? We got all three when we were kids and they seemed equally popular at the time. I wish Marine Boy wasn't so obscure now--I would love to see more merchandise from it.


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd like to attempt a scratch build of the P1 from Marine Boy.How accurate is the model kit ? It would be something I could use as a guide and make 2-3 times bigger.

But then again I have viewed the series again on the Go Channel and I have noticed the profile and even the size varies.

Cheers


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes, the shape changed from shot to shot. And I agree, Marine Boy was no more Westernized than Speed Racer, Kimba or Astro Boy--this was a common look for anime at the time. But the series IS frustratingly obscure...


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

reticulan5 said:


> I'd like to attempt a scratch build of the P1 from Marine Boy.How accurate is the model kit ? It would be something I could use as a guide and make 2-3 times bigger.
> 
> But then again I have viewed the series again on the Go Channel and I have noticed the profile and even the size varies.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Reticulan, you pretty much hit the nail on the head. The Imai kit is not really "accurate" for two reasons: 1. the craft changed from shot to shot in the series, & 2. they included lovely toy type features, typical of Japanese kits of that time. It had openings for wheels in the underside, two large bulges either side of the "spine" that are shown on the box art, and spring loaded missile launchers.

A better bet would be to find some drawings, or do your own based on reference and start from there. In and old Science Fiction Modeller (Aussie mag) a guy built patterns from balsa and vac formed one. It looked pretty good. Good luck with yours!


----------

